# So I saw a tutorial



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

(Tutorials are things that are step by step processes to make a certain design.)

And it INSPIRED ME! This was the coolest thing I had ever seen, so I had to try it out myself!

Tutorial: http://olieng.net/2008/06/02/photoshop-tutorials/the-iceman-effect/

My version: (Yeah cutting is bad I know. Lol)









My version kinda sucks...but I like it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's original. Nice fire and stuff and good concept. Arms are a bit choppy on the inside though.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Composure said:


> It's original. Nice fire and stuff and good concept. Arms are a bit choppy on the inside though.


Thanks man, I'm just horrible at cutting. And this isn't something you can do in a graphic, ya know?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Once I get my new photoshop running I'm gonna try to see if I can duplicate the Chuck one and if it looks good i'll rock it in my sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I've actually been working on this same style for a while, but just can't get the proper pics I need, or sometimes my mind just freezes and I completely trash the project. It's a horrible thing I'm dealing with these days, can't get anything done.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I've actually been working on this same style for a while, but just can't get the proper pics I need, or sometimes my mind just freezes and I completely trash the project. It's a horrible thing I'm dealing with these days, can't get anything done.


This Jens one took me about three days to do...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried one on Sylvia and I trashed it. I'm looking for good pictures of fighters scowling, or staring into the distance, I believe this style works best for those poses.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i gave this a try in a sherk picture


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good except I don't like the horn on Sherks head.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Lol that looks pretty cool


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i did the chuck one...this is my first sig ever i added text though and used a different texture


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's actually really good for a first sig steph. Much better then the first one I made. I like the icicles coming off the face it's a nice touch.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well that tutorial helped a lot the text wasnt in the tutorial so i had to learn how to do text designs and stuff..just the background is plain black...dont kno really what to do with it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

What photoshop are you using?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

8...all i got


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wait i meant 7 not 8.....EDIT!! i have 7


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Hey steph...when you make sigs make sure you contrain proportions when you shrink the image down. You can do this by clicking free transform, then holding down shift while shrinking it.

Other than that great job


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you want new fonts go to dafonts.com and download some. Then just go to my computer and go to C:\WINDOWS\Fonts. Drag and drop the font into the directory and it will work for your photoshop. 

For cool and easy backgrounds go to http://planetrenders.net/renders/. I just save the image I want and then resize it and paste it into the sig for a background.

The easiest way to get better at sig making is to just mess around with it and experiment and see what works. You can also download brushes. Deviantart has a lot of good ones.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright thanks alot


----------

